# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخلو سبيل اى لاعب وقع تحت الظلام مع الزناطير  . . .

## الصاااااقعة

*رمضان عجب  ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس   مافى ندم والله  . .   مصعب كاردمان ووجدى هندسة وأن شاءالله  معاهم عزام ديل يسدو العين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لو تم التوفيق فى تسجيل  عمار طيفور فى الوسط  تانى والله سائلين  فى عجب ولا الرشيد   يااخوانا خلو النادى عندو هيبة  . . حريقة فى اى لاعب لا يحترم النادى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لايوجد في المريخ مجالس إدارات قوية تتخذ مثل هذه الخطوة
زمن ابو العائلة انتهى خلاص
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*شغل تحدي ومكايدات لكن مافي حاجة بتستاهل الجوطة دي كلها . .لعيبة كان مشو عطبرة دي بتطير ليهم ويرجعو مغلوبين . .وهسي حتشوفوهم ضد غانا . .
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*رأيي الشخصي في محمد الرشيد انه غير مؤثر مشى و لا قعد
 يلعب كورة و يغيب مصاب 10
يعقد الكورة بس حماسي ومندفع
دخلتو واحدة وكلاعب ارتكاز عيوبه اكثر من مزاياه
*

----------

